# mm-sources test11, framebuffer and touchpad

## albright

Things are moving backwards for me.

I have an acer travelmate 734txv. Compiled mm-sources

test11 with framebuffer support. When my computer

starts I get a very weird psychedlic light show on my screen

(framebuffer worked in 2.4 kernel). In the background the

computer is booting up. I can log in (by feel so to speak).

But if I start X, I can hear the kde welcome sound as my

screen goes nuts with little squares and lines all over the screen.

If I disable framebuffer in grub.conf, all is well.

Advice welcome.

When configuing the kernel I see there is no longer any

synaptics touchpad option under ps/2 mouse !? WTF?

My touchpad no longer recognizes taps as button presses

(worked just fine in mm-sources 2.6 test9). Advice welcome

(please tell me I don't have to start messing with the

special driver and customized XF86Config -- the touchpad

used to work out of the box!).

I'm a bit frustrated right now ...

----------

## theonlymcc

I had the same problem with the screen. Make sure that 

```
Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Console display driver support -> Framebuffer Console support
```

 is enabled.

For the touchpad, its included in the PS/2 mouse option. Make sure that Event Interface is enabled too.

----------

## albright

 *theonlymcc wrote:*   

> I had the same problem with the screen. Make sure that 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Console display driver support -> Framebuffer Console support
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply but no joy. the best I ever get is a black

screen when framebuffer support / framebuffer console support

is enabled (worked in 2.4 gentoo sources). My laptop has the

infamous ati mobility m/p chip ...

As for the touchpad ... in mm-sources11 there just is no synaptics

option under ps/2 mouse -- it is just *gone* (the help screen

suggests the "special driver" for the synaptics). The touchpad

still works of course, but no "tap mode" which used to work

"out of the box" ...

any advice more than welcome

----------

## kamilian

 *albright wrote:*   

> My laptop has the
> 
> infamous ati mobility m/p chip ...

 

I have a laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 in it. I successfully used the radeon framebuffer driver in 2.6.0-test6-mm4 but had troubles when using -test10 and -test11, I would also get either a black screen or the 'psychadelic' effects.

Instead of using the radeon driver, I disabled that one and started using the vesa driver (and a slightly modified grub.conf) instead.

It's been working well since I made the change, but it would be nice if the radeon driver worked as it did before.

----------

## hulk2nd

be sure to enable support for framebuffer, vesa graphics support, video mode selection support, framebuffer console support (and i think this is optional but i've never tried it without; bootup splash screen).

----------

## albright

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> be sure to enable support for framebuffer, vesa graphics support, video mode selection support, framebuffer console support (and i think this is optional but i've never tried it without; bootup splash screen).

 

thanks!! I did *not* have vesa graphics support compiled in ...

pathetic I know

As for the synaptics touchpad, I guess the new kernel has a

driver for this built in. I found from another post what you

need to add to XF86Config. I'll repeat it here in case anybody

is looking

In XF86Config under Section "Module" 

Load  "synaptics"

Then for the Input Device: 

Section "InputDevice" 

     Identivier "Mouse1" 

     Driver "synaptics" 

     Option "Protocol" "Auto-dev" 

     Option "Device" "/dev/mouse" 

*********************************************

     Option "LeftEdge" "1900" 

     Option "RightEdge" "5400" 

     Option "BottomEdge" "1900" 

     Option "TopEdge" "3900" 

     Option "FingerLow" "25" 

     Option "FingerHigh" "30" 

     Option "MaxTapTime" "180" 

     Option "MaxTapMove" "220" 

     Option "VertScrollDelta" "100" 

     Option "MinSpeed" "0.02" 

     Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18" 

     Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010" 

*******************************************

 EndSection

I left out the lines inside the asterisks and the pad works

fine (tap mode is on and upper right tap = middle button 

click)

Thanks to all ...

----------

## hulk2nd

you have to patch the kernel and use completely other values in the xconfig if you have an alps touchpad. more infos can be found in the readme of the xfree synaptics driver.

greets,

hulk

----------

## Loke!

The synaptics-driver is merged into 2.6, and to boot without fb, just press 'e' over the 2.6-option in grub, and 'o' over the kernel-line, and delete the "vga=???"

Just use PS/2 in XF86Config. The mouse will feel a little fckd, but you'll get used to it.

----------

## hulk2nd

of course you can use ps/2 config in X. but then you don't have the advantages of a synaptics touchpad. you just can move the mouse corser over your screen and that's it.

----------

